# Army Machine Shop



## skipp48 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi all, this is the equipment I have in my shop; Standard Modern 13X34 Lathe and a Jet bench top mill. I'm not too fond of the Jet mill, but I'm glad I have it.

Skip







http://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx319/skipp49/Iraq10-11/Myshop.jpg


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks nice Skip,

I had the Central verson of your mill. One can make some very nice parts on that type of mill. The guys that bought it from me are useing it to make parts for the airplane they are building. Had a Test mill before that and had gotten happy with the tilt head. That was the only thing I missed with the Central. 

Kenny


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 3, 2010)

Skip,

Nice looking shop.

I like the gloss white walls, they make it so bright it must be easy to see what you are doing.

Is you shop in a sea/land container?

SAM


----------



## skipp48 (Aug 3, 2010)

It's an expandable container.


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 3, 2010)

skipp48  said:
			
		

> It's an expandable container.



That is just plain cool.

Is there a couch on the slideout, like a motor home would have? :big:

SAM


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Aug 3, 2010)

I can't find it now, but I had a 3D PDF file of one of these containers from a military bid solicitation. It looked just like this.


----------



## kvom (Aug 3, 2010)

> That is just plain cool.



As long as the AC keeps working ;D


----------



## wla421 (Aug 15, 2010)

That is the same mill and lathe that the machinist at Katterbach Germany was letting me play and learn on before I made up my mind and got my own tools.

The expandable SPAM's aircondition system is also a heater, and when they work.....Oh yea, they work.

I, for one will be glad when the unit returns from deployment.

George


----------

